# TMAC's NASTY DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*

in case you guys want to see it, heres the link. Although, maybe yall dont want to see it, but who knows maybe someone missed it, and now yall can at leat be informed.
:biggrin: 
http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sometimes people try to defend guys who get dunked on for at least contesting the shot, but this isn't one of those cases. Bradley's "block attempt" was about the weakest thing I've ever seen, and he deserved to get posterized for that.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice, Nice


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Great job posting this in the Dallas forum, I'm sure none of them saw it


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sometimes people try to defend guys who get dunked on for at least contesting the shot, but this isn't one of those cases. Bradley's "block attempt" was about the weakest thing I've ever seen, and he deserved to get posterized for that.



nah, Yao actually did a pretty good job of blocking Bradley out. But the time Bradley came around Yao it was too late for him to do anything. You can also see Stack give Bradley a little push in the back hehe, great help defense... although I daresay if Bradley had gotten into position, TMac's dunk would have been that much better


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

TracywtFacy, I came in here about to defend Bradley and see you already did with the exact points I was going to make.

By the time Bradley got around Yao's box out, Tmac was basically at the basket. Bradley did make an attempt to block him but it was too late and his jump was cut off by Tmac. He doesn't have the strength to knock him or anything, but he did give an elbow.

You Dallas fans are too hard on Bradley. Damn. Show some support, you all turn on your players so quick it makes me sick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> TracywtFacy, I came in here about to defend Bradley and see you already did with the exact points I was going to make.
> 
> By the time Bradley got around Yao's box out, Tmac was basically at the basket. Bradley did make an attempt to block him but it was too late and his jump was cut off by Tmac. He doesn't have the strength to knock him or anything, but he did give an elbow.
> 
> You Dallas fans are too hard on Bradley. Damn. Show some support, you all turn on your players so quick it makes me sick.





Funny, because I don't think there was one Mavs fan that responded in this thread.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Notice no MAV fans replyed in this thread!!! So yall tryin too rub it in can **** off!!!!!!!!!! Yall are real class acts! NOT!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Funny, because I don't think there was one Mavs fan that responded in this thread.


who said I'm talking about this thread? in other threads, and other mavs forums, I've seen everyone slamming Shawn Bradley, and not just for that dunk.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

sherwin said:


> who said I'm talking about this thread? in other threads, and other mavs forums, I've seen everyone slamming Shawn Bradley, and not just for that dunk.


and for good reason. im sorry the man is limited. what mcgrady did( btw that dunk wasnt that great) was just one of many that has dunked on bradley in bradleys career. nothing special about it.


----------

